# Looking for Workers in Bondi Junction, Sydney



## Barbalatte (Aug 12, 2015)

*Removed*

Edited. 
Moderators please remove add.


----------



## gabi bourke (Jun 13, 2015)

Have you found a manager? Contact 0428047713


----------



## Barbalatte (Aug 12, 2015)

gabi bourke said:


> Have you found a manager? Contact 0428047713


Not yet. Who is the Contact for?


----------



## gabi bourke (Jun 13, 2015)

Myself i cant private message


----------



## gabi bourke (Jun 13, 2015)

You............


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You need 5 messages to send or receive PM's.

OP: Do you have a link for the job advertisement that people can apply through.


----------



## gabi bourke (Jun 13, 2015)

No i havent ....


----------



## Barbalatte (Aug 12, 2015)

No problem.
Pm sent via phone.


----------

